# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design > Screenshot & Video Showoff >  [Story] My Official MMowned Story

## Opirity1

*[THIS THREAD IS protected by mafia]*



*My handwritten MMowned story!*
*
* 
ENjoy.


i hope u liked it

----------


## Krazzee

Epicness. Should have moar me in it, since it has...none of moi.

----------


## skysword

Lol nice life story

----------


## Saedusii

*Nice.

Wait a sec... I know Zeil.*

----------

